# Question Regarding Upcoming Pulpit Search Committee Interview



## Brother John (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all! I am in my final year of seminary and Lord willing entering into a pastoral call in Spring/Summer 2015. I began to prayerfully pursue a call a couple of months ago at the end of summer. I have been calling and emailing friends, acquaintances and strangers recommended to me. Most contacts are PCA TE/RE elders in the south east. 

My question is in regards to an upcoming phone interview with a pulpit search committee. I've met with the pastor who contacted me about this associate pastor position as well as an informal preliminary phone interview with the committee vice chairman. This is the first church that I have gone this far in the process with, so this will be my first committee wide interview. 

What should I expect? Do you have any counsel to offer? Thank you in advance for your replies!




P.S. If you know of any PCA pastoral opportunities in the south east I would appreciate you sharing them with me!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 13, 2014)

Over a 100 views and 0 posts...

The counsel I have received from a few pastors is that there is no answer to my question. They have each confirmed that every committee is different and there is no set process. 

Has this been yalls experience?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 14, 2014)

It's a job interview. No two are alike.

Familiarize yourself with the church. Be prepared to ask good questions. Know your strengths and how to communicate them. Be forthright and let them see what you're passionate about. That way, if the fit is good they will see that it is good, and if the fit is bad everyone will see that, too. You want to end up where the fit is good. Then pray, lots, and relax and let God do his work.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello John,

I was on a pastor search committee some decades ago (an RCA congregation, slowly leaving the truth), and my self-appointed task was to make sure the candidates we interviewed were true to the 3FU, and knew Christ directly (two non-negotiables). I'm sure the field of candidates for PCA positions is generally more sound, though were I on such a committee today I would still seek for soundness in theology and reality in personal spiritual experience. Seminaries are not what they once were.

Be honest, present your strengths, acknowledge your weak areas – I personally favor a pastoral style of "transparency" (rather than the "holy, solemn", but personally hidden pastor) – and see if you can discern what the church is looking for, and if you would be a good fit. Seek to discern the "culture" of the church – a "secret" visit to worship on a Sunday might be something I would do.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 14, 2014)

Practically, John, expect that you'll need to speak clearly and distinctly. Greet each person by name as they introduce themselves, if you can (ie, show yourself friendly and approachable/personable). Have a computer nearby so you can quickly access your résumé/relevant documents, and have their church website already loaded in your browser in case a question arises. Have a list of questions you'd like to ask prepared, and a clipboard w/paper ready to jot down the answers. Silence your cell phone or home phone so it doesn't interrupt your interview. Repeat or rephrase their questions to ascertain proper understanding. If you don't know an answer, say so. If you're not clear on something, ask. 

Own your weaknesses and do not overplay your strengths. People can abide a mortal; they will not abide one who deceives or misleads them. 

Not sure what PCA circles are like in this regard but some SBC churches tend toward wanting your wife to be an unpaid staff member. I communicate VERY clearly (and respectfully!!!) that Kara is a wife, mother, Christian, and church member -- and she will serve as she is able, and that will be clear and guarded at all times. I will never commit her to a ministry; that is her decision, as she feels able and led of God to serve (ie, teaching children's SS or helping in women's ministry or whatever). I've had several churches over the years get upset at this (!) and/or inform me that that's a deal-breaker, and I have blessed God for that and removed myself from consideration. See God's mercy there; this stage is the courtship, and if your family is disregarded or devalued here, that will only increase upon arrival! 

Above all, communicate to them that your desire is to love and serve Christ, and to help them do the same through careful teaching and application of God's word, for God's glory. Tenderness toward God's honor and their souls, born of a right view of the gospel, will speak volumes. 

Hope this helps, brother. Grace to you.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you brothers! Your comments are extremely helpful.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 14, 2014)

I think the PCA has some process of matching churches with the right pastor type... maybe look on their web site and see what advise they have.
Or call their main office in Lawrenceville, Ga off North Brown Road. Might be some helpful knowledgeable person willing to talk to you.

Early in an interview ask them how they perceive their needs Ask them how this role might breakdown by priority or time ( 50% youth... 25 small group... 25 % counseling... etc... )
Maybe ask the group inviting you that beforehand to better focus your answers

For phone interviews... use an egg timer you can see not them... make sure you talk no longer than a few mins or so as you talk (for many interviews 1 min is long enough for a comment on the phone)
Stand up as you talk (yes even on the phone) it will sound better. Put some energy and interest in the voice
Never cut off the questioner... never bad mouth a place you have been
Show interest in listening to some of the last pastor's sermons and doing some research about the city and church and acknowledge their strengths
Be prepared to explain why you feel you are called to the ministry 
Be prepared to speak to your strengths and weaknesses, interested and passions
Be prepared to speak to your devotional life, don't get flustered by picky theological questions. If you're stuck say what you would do to 
Be prepared to speak to your experiences working with and in church and outside in secular work
investigate the issue
See if there is any incompatibilities in church styles or goals

If you have some important personal goals related to the job and appropriate, bring them up

I think I would state some visions you might have for how you might develop the youth... small groups... evangelism... deal with the various generations in the church, do small groups, whatever the tasks they envision for this role

You want to serve in the southeast. Be prepared to explain why.
Come with questions of your own to show interest Don't act like you're high maintenance but ready to serve.
Be prepared to go to an unexpected place

In a classic generic interview for a job it is recommended a person has a list of short stories they prepared they can recite quickly about 
problems , how they solved/reacted to them. the benefits of the outcome... it is recommended you write out a list of small stories.. problem, solution, benefits ... use them whether on paper or talking.. if you worked with a youth group etc etc.... they should be quick to go through... like tell each story in 30 sec here and there sprinkled appropriately in the interview

In a classic generic interview you should try to get a feel for how they might expect you to dress and be prepared to walk in dressed up but able to take the jacket or tie off as needed if you feel overdressed. I know one case where a congregation really liked a candidate but his wife was dressed to casually and not as modestly as the pastor liked and he got passed over... so be careful about that... that's very subjective and varies widely

People are not that good at giving interviews or being interviewed ... don't get flustered and trust God to put you in the right place ... be prepared for many styles of people who might all have an interest in interviewing you.


----------

